# Walking dead



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

Well guys Friday nights won't be the same for a few months series 3 final episode tomorrow don't miss it :thumb:


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Tell me about it. Its been a great season. Lets hope it continues in the next season

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

Too damn short was only about 4 or 5 episodes


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes but they did split the 3rd season into two halves. Anyone know when the 4th season starts?


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

LeadFarmer said:


> Yes but they did split the 3rd season into two halves. Anyone know when the 4th season starts?


I know but what was the point


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Dunno?


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

they did the same in the final seasons of the sopranos, drove me crackers..:wall:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Watched the final two episodes Tuesday.

Were not as good as the rest of the series.

Must admit i did enjoy myself the week before watching episode 1 to 12 back to back.

Did the same with season 2....:lol:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Don't get excited the season finale is a let down. Won't spoil it but just don't get excited!


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

I think it's a 7 month break but not 100% sure:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

don't get me wrong as I am a fan too, but am impressed how they can make so little happen in an hours episode!!!


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

But if you take the commercial breaks off more like 40 mins :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

backstrap said:


> But if you take the commercial breaks off more like 40 mins :thumb:


OMG and how quick do they come around!

Joop Homme :lol:


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

It wasn't a let down as such, the whole series dosnt tend to move that quickly, any one read the comics? I haven't but does the plot thicken in series 4?

Enjoy it but its not great great , good tho


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

J1ODY A said:


> OMG and how quick do they come around!
> 
> Joop Homme :lol:


Joop homme :lol:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

backstrap said:


> Joop homme :lol:


its the only thing that sends my son and I raving mad the joop adverts. I Wouldn't mind if it smelled nice I Didn't click that Lauren Cohan is actually an English actress even though I'd recently watched her in Van Wilder 2: The Rise of Taj


----------



## Spesh99 (Oct 26, 2010)

Season 4 starts October... dont have an exact date though


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I either rent the blue ray whole series at a time so no adds.

But series 3 i did as the kids do and watched online and no adds.

The TV series is slightly altered from the comics in order no one knows exactly whats going to happen.


----------

